# A new puppy in the family



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Skye, I love how patient and gentle you are with your new cousin. She's adorable! And I love her name.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> Skye, I love how patient and gentle you are with your new cousin. She's adorable! And I love her name.


I had a proud mumma moment watching him playing with her. She was chewing his ears and he wasn't bothered in the slightest. Maggie Mae is so cute, she just looks like a little potato 😂😂 x


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Cuteness overload! Skye is so sweet with her. I could sit and watch them all day.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Skye is just wonderful with Maggie Mae.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweetest play Miss Maggie is adorable.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

How wonderful for them both!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's so sweet to watch a well mannered adult dog playing with a puppy.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

cowpony said:


> It's so sweet to watch a well mannered adult dog playing with a puppy.


I sometimes forget that he is only 16 months old, he is pretty chilled out x


----------

